# stretched chopped and bobbed Roadmaster



## Nos (Jul 27, 2020)

trigger shift hidden in the tank, mild rake on both ends, drop loop, etc. etc.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 27, 2020)

Pretty cool build! Nice & ratty, just the way I like 'em. Should do well in the voting!


----------



## Nos (Aug 14, 2020)

i got the kids out for a family picture, update, whatever. The Beiwagenmaschine type I makes Makes little Lockjaw here feel like a barely UCI legal five pound full carbon jobber.


----------



## Nos (Aug 20, 2020)

The horn works great. sounds just like my truck. Volume warning


----------



## Nos (Aug 20, 2020)

i keep triple posting stuff and do not know why


----------



## Nos (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Nos (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)

this is finished "Rusty Gold" Beiwagenmaschine Type II


----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)

this is finished "Rusty Gold" Beiwagenmaschine Type I


----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)

geez, it must be my computer it triple posted it again somehow


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 22, 2020)

That thing is the sickness!!   Well done.


----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)

thanks man, I really really like it.


----------



## Nos (Aug 22, 2020)

I kind of forgot before photos


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 22, 2020)

The more Pictures I looked at ..........the more it made sense .   I like it a lot .  The Concept shows well as a cohesive unit . The lighting is a welcome Bonus , that really can make a statement at night , and is a Safety benefit too.  I see lot's of time , effort and thought in this build .  Good on ya for stickin' with it.


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2020)

It’s killer @Nos!  It’s clear you’ve been working hard on it and keep adding more details without it getting confused. Great imagination and build!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 23, 2020)

Miq said:


> It’s killer @Nos! It’s clear you’ve been working hard on it and keep adding more details without it getting confused. Great imagination and build!



Thanks man, I just realized it's been six weeks since I decided to build something. I actually took a break for a week and built another bike before I started the sidecar so I could clear my head. That and several sculptures.


----------



## Miq (Aug 23, 2020)

Love seeing your creativity @joel.romeo.79 and your alter ego @Nos !  Truly inspiring.  Glad I'm finally tuned into you.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2020)

Killer!  

Now, why haven’t I ever thought of a side car?!


----------

